# Identify new fish + sex of another fish



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

hey all

i am new to cichlids and i'm coming to yous for your experienced input

i have purchased these fish

they were labeled as "elongatus yellow tails" but look completely different from the profile pics on this site

the big one is ment to be a male and the 2 small ones are ment to be females is this true ?





also is this kingsizei a female ?



Thanks all for any help

much appreciated


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Why do they look completely different? They are young fish and no male is showing full color yet. Dominant males will be much darker and attractive. They look like nice quality fish.

There is a lot of confusion over Elongatus types, confusion over scientific status and even genus.

As for the other fish, too hard to tell. Is there a dominant male Kingsizei in the same tank?


----------



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

ye there is



his the dominate male


----------

